# Low-level curse words in Italian



## badbadger

Which words would commonly be used in Italian as low-level, day-to-day curse words? By that I mean words used in the following examples, words that are cursing but not really seen as vulgar.  

Q/ "Did you bring your passport?"
A/ "Oh crap, I forgot it!"

Q/ "Who are you talking about?"
A/ "You know...that guy...bollocks, I can't believe I can't remeber his name!"

Q/ "Are you taking the test today?"
A/"Bollocks to it.  I wouldn't pass anyway."


These are very low-level and inoffensive curse words that can be used in all types of situations. I wouldn't say them if I ever met the Queen, but wouldn't feel awkward using them in front of most other people if I knew htem or not.  

Many thanks,


----------



## Kraus

"Ti sei portato dietro il pianoforte?"
"*Maledizione/Accidenti*, l'ho dimenticato!"

"Di chi stai parlando?"
"Sai.. quel tizio.. *cavolo*, non è possibile che non riesca a ricordarmi come si chiama!"

"Dai l'esame oggi?"
"*Al diavolo*. Non lo passerei comunque".


----------



## franz rod

Pianoforte?  O_O
Passaporto più probabilmente.


----------



## Kraus

Ooops, hai ragione! Lapsus musicale


----------



## TimLA

A couple I've learned from Charlie Brown, Johnny Stecchino, and here on the forum:
Caspita!
Santo Cielo!
Santa Cleopatra!
Va' al diavolo!

HERE's a nice little pdf on interjections.


----------



## Kraus

Pay attention: Santa Cleopatra is used only in that film


----------



## Millefoglie

I also use:

*Porca miseria
Cacchio
Accipicchia

*


----------



## L'equilibrista

"Porca vacca!"
"Merda!"


----------



## badbadger

Many thanks for all your replies.  

Just to check though - they are all inoffensive, low-level exclamations right?  There is nothing in the replies that would make an average person look at me in complete shock if I said any of them in their company?

Thanks again...


----------



## Kraus

badbadger said:


> Many thanks for all your replies.
> 
> Just to check though - they are all inoffensive, low-level exclamations right? There is nothing in the replies that would make an average person look at me in complete shock if I said any of them in their company?
> 
> Thanks again...


 
Apart from those ones of L'equilibrista's post and "Va' al diavolo", they are inoffensive


----------



## psr

badbadger said:


> ..... These are very low-level and inoffensive curse words that can be used in all types of situations...."


 
If my son used any of those words in school he would must certainly be given a Saturday detention!


----------



## badbadger

Thanks again for the replies. 

And that is a very good point!  When I say the average person I mean the average _adult _person!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

L'equilibrista said:


> "Porca vacca!"
> "Merda!"


 
Ciao.

Do they use the word "_merda"_ in same way like they do in English?  It seems that I never heard it used in isolation as a "cuss word".  I usually heard it in phrases like "vita di merda" o "fare una figura di merda", "é una merda", etc.  Never just "Merda!  Ho dimenticato il portafoglio a casa!"

Also I was wondering if "_Madonna!"_ would be acceptable to add to the list as a "lower-level curse word."


----------



## federicoft

Cassidy's Mom said:


> L'equilibrista said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Porca vacca!"
> "Merda!"[/quote]
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> Do they use the word "_merda"_ in same way like they do in English?  It seems that I never heard it used in isolation as a "cuss word".  I usually heard it in phrases like "vita di merda" o "fare una figura di merda", "é una merda", etc.  Never just "Merda!  Ho dimenticato il portafoglio a casa!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can say _merda _in isolation, exactly as _crap_. Actually, it is extremely common (although probably it is perceived a bit harsher than its English counterpart).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I was wondering if "_Madonna!"_ would be acceptable to add to the list as a "lower-level curse word."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is, although I would use it just in very informal contexts.
> It is used to convey surprise though, not anger.
Click to expand...


----------



## Scopa Nuova

One I have heard a lot is "*Maledetto" *meaning "cursed" as in 

*Al diavolo, vecchio maledetto *meaning "Go to hell, cursed old man"

Another I've seen but it may be out of date *"Germoglio di madragora" *meaning "Blasted Bastard"

SN


----------



## piace

Ive heard the following in family conversation. Are they mild?
" Zio cane" , "Porco cane", "Porca Miseria"," Santa Pazienza" ," rompiballe" and something that sounded like " cozzio" but I am not sure if this was a shortened curse.
 I would like to know the level of severity of some common swear words on a scale of 1-10 if someone could help. 
For example: 1 okay as a mild curse to .....
10 do not use unless the circumstances are extreme....


----------



## Binario

Che ne dicete di "porca puttana"?


----------



## charlievega

Dear Friends,
I suggest : Cristo
Oh, Cristo ! ho dimenticato il passaporto !
And here (Tuscany) nobody considers it offensive.
very different is the case of C...o.
Oh, c...o ! ho dimenticato il passaporto !
In most cases nobody does not even notice that  but you must avoid saying that. But it is really very very common.
Bye
Charlievega


----------



## federicoft

piace said:


> Ive heard the following in family conversation. Are they mild?
> " Zio cane" , "Porco cane", "Porca Miseria"," Santa Pazienza" ," rompiballe" and something that sounded like " cozzio" but I am not sure if this was a shortened curse.
> I would like to know the level of severity of some common swear words on a scale of 1-10 if someone could help.
> For example: 1 okay as a mild curse to .....
> 10 do not use unless the circumstances are extreme....



I'd say
Santa pazienza -> 1, you could use it in every sort of context (and probably someone would laugh).

Porca miseria -> 3, you could easily use it in informal contexts.

Porco cane -> 6
Porco zio -> 7
Zio cane -> 8
Use them very carefully.

Rompiballe is not really a curse.


----------



## piace

Thanks for those ratings federicoft. 

The subtleties of cursing in another language are complex. In English " uncle dog" would be so mild that it wouldn't even be considered a curse. I am surprised to see it rate an 8. I will be careful not to say it. Thanks again.


----------



## federicoft

piace said:


> The subtleties of cursing in another language are complex. In English " uncle dog" would be so mild that it wouldn't even be considered a curse. I am surprised to see it rate an 8. I will be careful not to say it. Thanks again.



Yes, _zio cane_ is a very strong curse, since it rhymes with _Dio_ c... (I won't write it).


----------



## Ceithre

I guess the problem with "porco cane" as opposed to "zio cane" is the nearness to blasphemy. Zio is much nearer to Dio than Porco! I'd avoid it!
Mind You... if I'd said "Bollocks" to my Dad he's have clouted me one quick! so maybe it's a question of what you're prepared to say!!


----------



## merse0

I agree with  FEDERICOFT that ZIO is simply a camouflage of DIO, so forget  ZIO CANE and ZIO PORCO.

I also add that, even if they are commonly used as "low-level curse word", I would avoid CAVOLO and CACCHIO since they are "softer version" of CAZ..O


----------



## Queen Elizabeth

Binario said:


> Che ne dite di "porca puttana"?


 
Si usa molto ma è abbastanza volgare: non lo userei in ufficio davanti al mio capo o davanti ai genitori del mio fidanzato. Puoi sostituirlo con "porca miseria" che, come è già stato detto è molto più soft


----------



## Serabianca

How about "Oddio!"?

I also like the way it's used at the beginning of a sentence to make it more exclamatory such as "Oddio, potrebbe anche essere!" which I think is like the English equivalent of "Well I suppose it could be!"


----------



## merse0

Serabianca said:


> How about "Oddio!"?
> 
> I also like the way it's used at the beginning of a sentence to make it more exclamatory such as "Oddio, potrebbe anche essere!" which I think is like the English equivalent of "Well I suppose it could be!"



Litterally:
Oh my God, I suppose it could be!


----------



## minoski

merse0 said:


> I also add that, even if they are commonly used as "low-level curse word", I would avoid CAVOLO and CACCHIO since they are "softer version" of CAZ..O


 
It's true that "cacchio" is a softer version of cazzo, but I think that lately it's not considered such a vulgar word, at least in my opinion. I say that because even my mum (who doesn't use any curse words) is now using it quite a lot!!
It obviously depends on the context, but I think that "cavolo" is not vulgar at all, and "cacchio" is really, really mild anyway 
c.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Please don't forget about these:

porco cane
porca puttana
Porca miseria
Porca Vacca!


----------



## merse0

%cristina%
If we go back to page 1 and FEDERICOFT post, I would put "cavolo" in category 4 and "cacchio" in 6.
But not in 1-3 as "per la miseria", "accidenti" and the many other mentioned.
My message was maybe too concerned, but addressed to the foreigners and so very prudential.


----------



## minoski

merse0 said:


> %cristina%
> If we go back to page 1 and FEDERICOFT post, I would put "cavolo" in category 4 and "cacchio" in 6.


 
You're absolutely right in your post, and I'd put "cacchio" on 6 too, but I disagree on "cavolo" 
Maybe I just don't know the origin of the word (it can actually be a mild version of the mentioned word), but to me really it sounds around level 1-2!! But that's fine, isn't it? We all use a (slightly) different language and therefore perceive it in different ways! 
c.


----------



## Sylentia

I think that more than "curse-words" badbadger means "imprecations" (that is when you exclaim something in shock, surprise, annoyance etc, rather than actually insult a certain person).

There are many in Italians (ah we do love to curse ), and as always it depends on the context. Some groups of strangers would be fine with milder imprecations, others would be outraged. I also suggest not using any unless pronounciation is very good, it ends up looking ridiculous otherwise.

Italian comic books seem to sport the mildest ones: (_dannazzione, accidenti, cavolacci,_ maybe even verging on the _al diavolo_).

Imprecating God/holy figures is common, though I personally try to avoid it (blasphemous, saying God's name in vain etc).
They include previously mentioned examples: _Oddio, Cristo, Gesú, Madonna, Santa Madonna, Santa pietá, Santa pazienza_... etc

There are regional expressions also, for example in the south you'll hear a lot of old women string together a list of saints (_Gesú, Giuseppe e Maria!_) and suchlike.

And one of the english-speaking's favourites: _Mamma mia!_ yes, it's not a myth, we do use it.


----------



## merse0

Italian comic books seem to sport the mildest ones: (dannaZZione, accidenti, cavolacci, maybe even verging on the al diavolo).

Prendo spunto dall'ottimo post di SYLENTIA e da un suo piccolo "typo" (dannazione, con due zeta) per citare un'espressione della mia maestra che può essere un utile pro-memoria agli amici stranieri:
LO ZIO E' SEMPRE POVERO (quindi le parole contenenti ...ZIONE si scrivono sempre con una zeta solamente...).


----------



## Scopa Nuova

Earlier in this Thread TimLA mentioned a few, maybe not exactly low-level curse words but at least bad-mouth words from the movie "Johnny Stecchino". Here's an expansion on the list from that movie:

*ciacchierone* - blabbermouth
*pettegolo* - gossipmonger
*brutti pezzenti* - ugly tramps
*maleducati* *straccione* - ill manered beggars
*accattoni* - moochers
*puzzolenti* - stinking
*schifosi* - disgusting, foul, rotten
*tirchi* - stingy, miserly, parsimonious
*tremendi* - shabby

There may be better translations for these words. This is what I found. If you do a search on Johhny Stecchino in WR, you will find lots of material.

SN


----------



## Murphy

Talking about insults - can anyone explain to me why _minchia_ is considered very vulgar, but _minchione_ (translated as "idiot" in the WR dictionary) isn't. De Mauro seems to think it's acceptable too

After all _cazzone_ has the same meaning, and is considered vulgar.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth

Murphy said:


> Talking about insults - can anyone explain to me why _minchia_ is considered very vulgar, but _minchione_ (translated as "idiot" in the WR dictionary) isn't
> 
> After all _cazzone_ has the same meaning, and is considered vulgar.


 
I consider "minchione", "cazzone" and "coglione" as vulgar as "minchia" and also find them quite offensive!


----------



## L'equilibrista

piace said:


> Thanks for those ratings federicoft.
> 
> The subtleties of cursing in another language are complex. In English " uncle dog" would be so mild that it wouldn't even be considered a curse. I am surprised to see it rate an 8. I will be careful not to say it. Thanks again.


 
It's high in rate because "zio" is in assonance with "Dio", so it slightly recalls the curse. In  fact it is often used as a "light version" in oder to avoid the curse involving God.


----------



## badbadger

In response to Sylentia - I had originally been thinking only of the shock type curse words, but I am finding it very interesting seeing how other expressions are used, and as they not entirely unrelated, and all sort of curse words of one sort or another I am sure it is best not to start another thread or anything like that!  

It's funny as I had always assumed my relatives were nice, non-cursing type people but I am seeing a lot of familiar sounding words cropping up!


----------

